# Vasoreactivity Testing



## Margaret R. Galkowski (Mar 1, 2011)

Is everyone billing 93451 for right heart catheterization procedure?  Is there an additional billing code or modifier for vasoreactivity testing along with the right heart cath procedure?

Margie
margie@creighton.edu


----------

